# Our new baby is home.



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is finally home. Yesterday was a long stressful day, we picked her up in Atlanta. I will give her a few days to get her days and nights straightened out from her jet lag and I will bathe her and try to get some pictures. She is such a little cuddle bunny. We are in love with her. Here is a picture of my 2 loves, our new baby with her daddy. We have not decided on a name yet. We will choose a name as she adjusts to her new home and settles in.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, I just saw this on FB and I am so happy for you both. I have been checking in every day to see if she had arrived and I am thrilled for you that she is finally here. She is absolutely precious. I wish I could give her a very gentle big hug:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

So sweet! There is nothing like a new baby, fur or human.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute and tiny! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear what you've named her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have to see her in person and hug her!!! So happy for you and Charles...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy for you Pat. This new little girl will bring you so much happiness. She is adorable and so little. :wub:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is adorable! So happy for you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Awww.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

There she is:wub: you can really see how itty bitty she is by looking at daddy's hand.
You know how thrilled I am for you:chili:
more pictures please


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Pat - she's so cute in Charles' arms. You must be so happy to finally have her in your home. It will take her a little while to adjust but I know she'll do just great. Congrats:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations! She looks so sweet in your husband's arms. Can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you, she does looks so cute and tiny. All you have dreamed of :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!
She is very beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am thrilled for you and Charles! Your new baby girl is so sweet and precious looking ... she is absolutely adorable.:wub:

I look forward to seeing more pictures of her. And, at least one picture of her with you, too.

Please give her a gentle hug and kiss from her Auntie Marie.:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious and the very best of luck to all of you!! Cannot hear to hear more about her!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How sweet she looks. Congrads - she will be the source of so much joy.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

The cuteness is off the charts! Congratulations!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She looks so sweet and precious. Enjoy her.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

She's so sweet and looks so little! Congrats!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh wow she is so cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm thrilled!! I think she's just what you and Charles both needed. She's beautiful! Can't wait to hear more about her. :wub:


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

:chili: Congrats Pat!! :chili: She is so adorable :wub: and I love the pix!! Priceless


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

She is super cute!
I love her, im so happy for you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Congratulations on your new baby!* * She's a cutiepie! Wishing you many years of good health & happiness for all of you! *


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Awwww, I'm so jealous............


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so excited for you Pat. Your baby is a stunning little beauty! I know Sassy is a proud sister.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

What a cutie! Enjoy!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wonderful to see she's finally home with you and Charles! Glad everything went well and hope she adjusts as quick as possible.

This is such a beautiful photo of Charles and her!!! :wub: 

Give her a big kiss from auntie 

Alexandra, please! :smootch:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

In love!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh how precious and small...she's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

What a beautiful lil face.
Let the spoiling and pampering begin!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww what a precious little fluff muffin...


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oooooh Michelle- that's a good name - Muffin, Muffy for short! I don't think that was suggested!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my Pat what a sweetie!!! I'm so excited for you and hubby!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a doll Pat!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a doll. Congratulations:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

She is soo precious!! Her face is just perfect!! Carley would like a playdate, how about tomorrow?!!
Congrats and enjoy every moment!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is soooo cute and so tiny! :heart: I´m already in love


----------

